# Wireless Router Password protection for MacBook Pro



## GregRobs (Jul 25, 2013)

How do I passord protect my wireless internet connection? I am with Virgin!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it should already be protected - most routers these days are supplied with a password on the wireless and the code also written on a label on the router it self 

But if its not already protected , then you need to log into the router configuration pages - by connected to the router with a cable from the PC or Mac to one of the LAN ports on the router 
then logging into the router (virgin supply various models - so post back the details for your particular router) 
and then going to the wireless section and changing the security settings ,adding a password


----------



## GregRobs (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Wayne, and thanks for the quick response...I wasn't expecting that!

My router is a D-Link Model DIR-615, I would be most grateful if you could give me instructions on changing the security settings.

Best regards

Greg


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i suspect its already password protected and the security key is written on a label on the router

the dlink user guide is here
http://www.dlink.com/uk/en/support/product/dir-615-wireless-n-300-router

choose the revision level
and there will be a wireless section and how to set/change wireless passwords


----------



## GregRobs (Jul 25, 2013)

Wayne, I should have mentioned that my parents are visiting and my father was able to connect to the internet using my wireless without the need to enter a password so my connection is available to anyone.
Also I wouldn't know which revision level to choose from the 3 available, but on none of them could I see anywhere how to set/change wireless passwords


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the rev level should be on the bottom of the router itself, it may also have virgins firmware if provided by virgin

an emulator is here
http://support.dlink.com/emulators/dir615_revB/221/login.htm

connect to the router with a PC connected by cable
goto wireless settings
manual wireless settings
at the bottom
security mode
change to 
WPA-personal
enter the key you would line to use

now you should be prompted for the password


----------

